# Jiffy Ice Auger not cutting correctly?



## ndsuhunter

I just purchased a new Jiffy 2HP before x-mas, and it doesn't seem to be cutting correctly. It almost seems to "catch" when cutting. They only way I get it to cut is by lifting the auger an inch or two up? Has anyone had this problem? Is the blade ajustable?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

What you are experiencing is a blade that is cutting at a depth the motor is not either tuned to pull or does not have enough power. The Stealth models with the ripper teeth and cutting wedge are a load and most need to be held up slightly as they will bite enough ice to stop the shaft from turning. For most people that have not experienced a auger that cuts like this it can be a bit confusing.

On a trip north a while back one of the guys in our group was struggling drilling holes with one of the Stealth 8" 2HP. He was bogging down and could not get it to cut.

The owner came over showed him what to do and no more issues. He commented on the fact that he was use to pushing down on his older 10" to get it to cut a hole and did not realize he was doing the same thing.

If it is the White Lighting, my guess is that it needs a bit more fuel to get it to power up. Have not messed with one in a while will have to dig into my notes on which and where the adjustment is for power.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I agree, the Jiffy STX blades are hungry for ice, don't push it..it will burn ice under it's own weight.


----------



## ndsuhunter

I got out again this weekend and cut a few more holes. Seems like there is a "sweet spot" angle to hold the auger at. If you tilt it just a little bit in any direction from this spot, it seems to "eat" too much and run out of power.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Check your center point, it my have been dinged, or even bent to one side.

See if it looks blunted first. A few strokes with a file should fix that.


----------



## bowhunter09

Shoulda bought a Strikemaster!!!!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Ya, then all ya have to do is buy new blades...every week.


----------



## bowhunter09

Backwater Eddy said:


> Ya, then all ya have to do is buy new blades...every week.


haha are you drilling in dirt?


----------



## Flight Cancelled

thats just how a single chipper blade cuts...the strikemasters do it also on the ones that have only a single blade...chipper blades are not as smooth a cut as 2 skimmer or shaver blades on some augers...it just takes getting used to...once you feel your center point break thru lift slighty and it shouldnt catch


----------

